# Anyone with a little one named "Amos"



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

Just trying to find if any of you ladies lost a little one named Amos. Amos has been in my dreams and I would like to find his Mom.


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Aw, what a cute name.
I wish I could help, but I don't know of any little Amos'.
How did he appear in your dreams?

Just a thought . . .
Maybe someday he is meant to be yours?


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi Em,

Yes, a couple nights ago I dreamed of Amos. He was a baby soul and came in my dreams. I know we talked but what I really remember is that he was peaceful and content and that he had an old soul. I forgot the dream.

Until the next night, Amos came again, I woke up saying his name.

Then I forgot, again.

Until I was driving across New Mexico two days ago. His name kept ringing in my head. I wrote it on my hand so I would not forget. I'm not certain who he is. I thought maybe he might be the soul of a baby who has passed.
If so, Mama, your son is at peace.

If Amos is meant for us, DH is going to freak out. hehe.
d.


----------



## meredyth0315 (Aug 16, 2007)

Maybe just coincidence, but dh was doing some work with a friend, and one of the other guys he met on the project was named Amos. And he described him almost the same way - just seemed older than he was and calming to be around.

Maybe it is a sign for you, D


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Sounds weird, but my grandfather always calls me Amos. And he always calls my sister Andy, lol.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

Mere- maybe anyone with the name Amos is chill

Does that include you Amy, Are you chill? Why did your grandfather choose those nicknames?

Do you remember dreaming about me about a week ago?

I thought it was a boy but it very definitely be a girl. The soul kind of smarted off to me which gave me a giggle. I was trying to get the name correct and he/she said " Amos, you know A-M-O-S" spelled the name! I was questioning that maybe I got the name wrong until I remember he/she spelled it.

DH thinks that maybe it might have been the baby I miscarried at 12 weeks. Maybe he is right. I thought it was a girl but I"m always wrong and have absolutely no intuition about what the sex is.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Does that include you Amy, Are you chill? Why did your grandfather choose those nicknames?

Do you remember dreaming about me about a week ago?

I've always been pretty laid back.







And the names just go along with that old Amos and Andy routine from way back. I'm Amy and my sister is Andrea so we were Amos and Andy. I hardly ever remember my dreams and the only one I do happen to remember that occurred in the past two weeks had Capt Jack Harkness in it.







Yeah, I've been watching a bit too much Torchwood lately...


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

Amos is my maiden name and I live in New Mexico. *shrug*


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

Rachele - wow, that is pretty close to what I described. Maybe he was spelling the last name? The location is what I find most striking. I don't know if it was Gideon or another baby. I think that this baby wanted his Mom to know that he was find and at peace to bring some comfort to his Mom.


----------

